# Fisheeey Died : (



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Fisheeey (fishy) passed this morning. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125281
My dad picked me up after school and he told me that the goldfish died. I felt really bad because we were trying to save him from fin rot. He wasn't strong enough to pull through. Here's what the fin rot looked like: 







S.I.P, Fisheeey. :sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::BIGweepy:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

No one cares?!?!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

aww... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats horrible, We all feel your loss I hope you feel better


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*sniff* Thanks.


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

Aww, so sorry about your fishy  .I know what that's like, I recently had to say good bye to my little calico fantail golsfish, pizza. He was VERY special to me, he was with me for almost 3 years. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Poor Fisheeey:-( Don't feel bad, you did everything you could for him. Can tell you loved him a lot.


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> No one cares?!?!


Of course we care (((hugs))). I'm so sorry, and the first person to say "it's only a fish" you can kick up the bum from me!


----------



## funkman262 (Jan 12, 2013)

It's only a fish


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

O.O


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry for your lost, but your efforts to help should be noted as praiseworty.... Any other fish still @ home?


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> It's only a fish


-1


----------



## Dogstar64 (Oct 19, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> It's only a fish


kindly consider your bum kicked ;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

efg321 said:


> Sorry for your lost, but your efforts to help should be noted as praiseworty.... Any other fish still @ home?


Still four more goldfish and a betta. :|


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> It's only a fish


O-O *bursts into tears*


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> -1





D:


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

no i think the (-1) means he's against it. And funkman262, this is a thread about perry's fish dieing, so now is deferentially not the time and place for that.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

eatmice2010 said:


> no i think the (-1) means he's against it. And funkman262, this is a thread about perry's fish dieing, so now is deferentially not the time and place for that.


That's exactly what I mean. +1 means good post, -1 means bad post.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

funkman262 said:


> It's only a fish


Don't listen to him ^

I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. I appreciate it. :|


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

My condolences, Perry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. My life is overloaded with pain and agony.


----------

